# best kindle night light?



## fondoo

can anyone recommend me the best night light for my kindle 2? anyone own a octovo solis? looks like the best built quality, but is a bit expensive.

http://cnettv.cnet.com/octovo-kindle-light/9742-1_53-50083362.html?tag=mncol

i was going to get the kandle, but theres been a lot of negative reviews.


----------



## Jo

I like my Mighty Bright light. Not to expensive and it takes AAA batteries or you can purchase the electric cord if you like. It fits most covers from what I have read from others.http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OOSDTW/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A27HGK7WE7XGNX


----------



## pidgeon92

I just got my Octovo last week, and it is my favorite so far. I also have a Mighty Bright, but it's awkward to use, and the light dispersal is not as good.


----------



## lovesangelrn

I also have a solis and love it. It is my first kindle light, so I don't have much to compare it to, but I've used many different book lights for DTBs in my time, and this is by far the best one I've ever used. My husband, who's extremely picky, even likes it, and I just ordered one for him as well. It is a bit on the spendy side, but totally worth it. I just reminded myself of all the money I've saved in books since owning a kindle to justify the price, lol. And bonus, Amazon has them back in stock....so free shipping!!!! Here's the link for you


----------



## fondoo

does solis disperse the light evenly on the screen then??


----------



## Amiedoll

The price is right on those robotic arm led lights, I brought one recently and it works fine when it is clipped on the cover when it is folded all the way back. When its just on one bit of the cover it focuses a little too low, and on the sony reader its even more pronounced, but works fine on either when the cover is folded as above and the light sits up a bit better with the added width of both sides of the cover in the clip. Mine cost $2 Australian dollars and included free shipping. At that price I was willing to give it a go, and yeah its usable. If it breaks I won't be too upset, and I will get another one if this one lasts a decent amount of time.

http://www.amazon.com/Robotic-Reading-Read-Light-Booklight/dp/B001VSXIGS/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1278031825&sr=8-2-fkmr1

I know the amazon reviews are bad for it, but mine works fine, no glare, light weight, and its kind of nifty when the robotic arm bit does its thing lol. I might go over there now and leave my review since the other Kindle owner who reviewed it didn't think to pop it on both sides of his cover.

Its my first kindle light, I know others have tried a lot more, and love the Octovo, and the mighty bright, and I originally wanted one of those if my robotic arm didn't work too, but it does so I'm throwing it out there for anyone who needs a fast, cheap option


----------



## lovesangelrn

fondoo said:


> does solis disperse the light evenly on the screen then??


yes, on the K2, the light is pretty evenly dispersed. A little dimmer on the bottom part of the screen, but not much, nor a hinderance to reading


----------



## Marisa14

Mighty Bright is what I use and like


----------



## observer1

If you have an M-Edge case, this is a good one.

M-Edge e-Luminator2 Booklight for Amazon Kindle (Fits 6" Display, 2nd gen) $24.99

http://www.amazon.com/M-Edge-e-Luminator2-Booklight-Amazon-Display/dp/B002HIE10S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1278040275&sr=8-1

Lightweight and compact booklight works seamlessly with most of M-Edges covers for 2nd Generation Kindle 
Light stows in many M-Edge covers and easily pivots up to allow for optimal light positioning. 
Powered with 1 AAA battery that provides more than 20 hours of use without dimming (battery not included) 
Optical lens spreads light evenly over Kindle screen, and Super Bright LED light bulb never needs replacing 
High and low light intensity settings allow for tailored screen illumination


----------



## laurie_lu

I recently received my Octovo Solis light. Here's my post with pictures in the dark :

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,28036.0.html


----------



## fondoo

thanks for the pics. i like the solis but worried about the clip with the rubbery nub. over time i'm worried it wont hold on the kindle anymore and might need a solution with adhensive e-grips.

http://www.egrips.com/store/


----------



## Hoosiermama

I have the Mighty Bright, too. DH stole my first one, so I bought a second. It clips nicely on my case when I fold it back, and lights the screen well. I can position it how I want to eliminate any glare.


----------



## Raffeer

I also use the Mighty Brite (travel). Light weight (only one battery) and excellent light dispersal. Amazon reviews were excellent and for 12.99 I can toss it if it breaks. I've been so pleased with it that I just sent one to a friend. For what it's worth I use a Javoedge flip cover.


----------



## fondoo

what is better the mighty brite bulbs or the LED lights


----------



## umama

I have a Mighty Bright and really like it. Do be mindful of the batteries - it goes dim SO slowly you don't even realize it's changed (I thought I was going blind).

I just picked up one for my daughter at Borders - it looks identical to the Kindle Version (2 LEDs, 3 AAA batteries) but it's only $15 (vs $20) and comes in cute colors/patterns. Plus Borders almost always has coupons - I used a 33% one and paid $10 for DD's light. Some of the Borders' lights (the print ones) have a different brand name on the package, but if you open it up the actual light *is* a Mighty Bright.


----------



## Meemo

Another vote for the Mighty Bright from me. I like the flexibility of the neck so I can position it according to my reading position. I like that it uses AAA batteries and I like the LED lights. And if you'd rather have one in a cute color you can search Mighty Bright on Amazon and find them in different colors. And you can get them with AC adaptors.


I also have one of these (has a baseball instead of soccer ball - I found it on sale for under $4), but the neck isn't as long and it uses the 2032 watch-type batteries, they don't last as long and they aren't as easy to change.


----------



## fondoo

thanks guys! i decided to pick a mighty brite light from my local borders book store for $15. its brite and adjustable. sometimes it doesnt sit very well on the kindle. i might need to attach some neoprene rubber inside the upper clip.


----------



## laurie_lu

Meemo said:


> I also have one of these (has a baseball instead of soccer ball - I found it on sale for under $4), but the neck isn't as long and it uses the 2032 watch-type batteries, they don't last as long and they aren't as easy to change.


I use to have one of those and it was the worst light I tried. Only illuminated the top half of the page.


----------



## Meemo

laurie_lu said:


> I use to have one of those and it was the worst light I tried. Only illuminated the top half of the page.


It does work better with my platform cover, I clip it to the side rather than on top. And because the neck is shorter it's definitely more difficult to find a good placement. Not my favorite light - I keep it in the living room where I usually need just a little boost of light rather than serious lighting. But I definitely wouldn't recommend it as a primary booklight.


----------



## Meemo

fondoo said:


> thanks guys! i decided to pick a mighty brite light from my local borders book store for $15. its brite and adjustable. sometimes it doesnt sit very well on the kindle. i might need to attach some neoprene rubber inside the upper clip.


The one that Amazon advertises on the Kindle page has a little extra rubber padding inside the clip for that purpose - I always have mine in a cover so never clip it directly to the Kindle anyway but I imagine it probably would hold better than the others.


----------



## bevie125

My favorite right now is the kandle. I have the eluminator that i use with the medge prodigy cover I have but when i use my Noreve, I have used the mighty bright and kandle. In my opinion I find the mighty bright a little too bright at night with the reading room completely dark, but I do have sensitivity to light. The kandle puts out a bright light too, just not as bright as the mighty bright. All a personal preference. I have to say that someone did recomend that if you turn of your main light then allow your eyes to adjust a moment and turn on the book light of your choice, they will all be bright.


----------



## umama

Meemo said:


> The one that Amazon advertises on the Kindle page has a little extra rubber padding inside the clip for that purpose - I always have mine in a cover so never clip it directly to the Kindle anyway but I imagine it probably would hold better than the others.


Ah - that makes sense!!! I couldn't figure out the difference. I clip mine to my case, so non-issue. (And my daughter is turning 7 - she's using it on dtbs).


----------



## Patricia

Has anyone tried both the Kandle and the Octovo Solis?  I wondered how they compare??


----------



## KindleGirl

I have both of those. I've had the Kandle since January and really liked it. Then I had read so much about the Octovo that I thought I would give it a try. I just got the Octovo earlier this week and I really, really like it. Probably more so than the kandle. For one thing, it takes a regular AA battery and the compartment that holds the battery is really easy to get open to change it, no finding the itty bitty screw driver to get the compartment open like on the kandle. Also, it is a 'warm' type light and not quite so white or bright...it's easier on the eyes for me. I think the Octovo lights up the kindle screen better than the kandle. Both are nice lights and the ones I like best out of all of them that I have tried (and I've tried many!).


----------



## KMA

I have had the best luck reading in bed with a head lamp. I tried it out of desperation when trapped in a dark room with a sick kid who had finally managed to fall asleep and it worked brilliantly. I don't think this was the use my husband intended when he gave me the headlamp, and I do rather resemble a miner in penguin jammies, but the light is always well-aimed and distributed.


----------



## brendankiely

There are a couple pretty decent Kindle reading lights.

A really good one is the Verso Clip-On Reading Light

Hope this helps


----------



## meowzart

I think I've owned about 6 different lights.  My fave was the Grant technology, but now I have K3, so I went with the m-edge light, even though I have an oberon cover.  It works fine just slid in behind the K.  I like it because it has an auto off - that saves me a LOT of batteries.


----------



## PinkiPad

I have tried at least half a dozen lights.  Right now I'm using the Belkin reading light I found at WalMart, in the Kindle section.

I like the Energizer reading light, too.

The Kandle never gave enough light plus the light doesn't stay in place.  I read lying on my side and need the light to stay put and not drift down to the side.


----------



## holgalee

Can anyone compare the Mighty Bright with M-edge's e-luminator? I have the latter and it seems quite good, just that I may need to tone down the hot spot with a piece of translucent paper or something. I'm pretty sensitive to bright lights.


----------



## laa0325

I had a regular Kandle and didn't care for it. The light didn't reach the bottom very well, and I hated finding a screwdriver to change the batteries.  I recently got a Kandle Flex, which I love. It lights the entire screen. There are two brightness levels, but I've never had to use the high setting.  The battery door opens without tools.  I did have to order special batteries, but they were very inexpensive on Amazon.


----------



## Patricia

My favorite is the Octovo Solis, but now I mostly use my Fire.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use a head lamp. You can buy good ones at any camping store. Most come with multiple settings, the batteries last forever, and they are multi purpose devices. You can use it when reading, when walking the dog at night and cleanign up messes, when fixing the sink, when camping (original purpose), when back packing, when there is an emergency and power is out. The best part is, you have both hands free when you are using it so it does not limit you.


----------



## Iris

Amazon is currently running a promotion that gives you a 25% discount of selected Mighty-Brite, Verso, Light Wedge and Belkin lights when you buy selected cases or even Decal Girl skins! http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_358935282_1?ie=UTF8&docId=1000751741&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=special-offers-1&pf_rd_r=175S5NVYJ6Y44837FDF7&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=1332706782&pf_rd_i=B005Z44UTI


----------



## skyblue

I tried the Nook Stella lamp for my Kindle, but was so disappointed that the light is yellow.  I like the white light of my old Mighty Bright. Is the Octovo Solis light white, or yellow?


----------



## Meemo

skyblue said:


> I tried the Nook Stella lamp for my Kindle, but was so disappointed that the light is yellow. I like the white light of my old Mighty Bright. Is the Octovo Solis light white, or yellow?


It's white. I like the Solis a lot.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, Meemo!


----------



## Beth Jones

Barnes & Noble has some cute ones that will work for Kindle or Nook. I picked up a little Buzz Lightyear one for about $9.


----------



## skyblue

I purchased a light made specifically for the M Edge cover, but it's just average in all ways for me.


----------



## skyblue

I think I'll send the M Edge light back and try Meemo's Solis option.


----------



## k777

Patricia said:


> My favorite is the Octovo Solis, but now I mostly use my Fire.
> 
> Hi, everyone. I don't want to aggravate anybody by being repetitious here, but I'm kind of computer/Kindle challenged, so I have to ask the question again even though it's already been asked. I'm having a serious problem trying to READ because my vision is not that great anymore, and the lighting in my house is poor. I have already bought several types of those lights you hang around your neck, but they just aren't doing the trick. When I looked at the lights available at Amazon, I noticed negative ratings for just about all of them, and the one comment in particular that bothers me is that some say their Kindle screen or frame actually cracked when they attached a light to it. The cover I have is the cheapest Amazon offered, and it does the trick for me, so it does a fine job of protecting my Kindle. But I don't know what to do about a light.
> 
> *Would you all please be kind enough to give me your advice about the best light to buy for my Kindle Keyboard 3-G that WON'T CRACK MY DEVICE but will provide adequate lighting for me to be able to read? Thank you very much.*


----------



## k777

Patricia said:


> My favorite is the Octovo Solis, but now I mostly use my Fire.


*Patricia, I'm so sorry. . . . Somehow, when I posted, it looked like you had posted the entire thing. I apologize. That's why I'm resending. Sorry for the mess-up.*Hi, everyone. I don't want to aggravate anybody by being repetitious here, but I'm kind of computer/Kindle challenged, so I have to ask the question again even though it's already been asked. I'm having a serious problem trying to READ because my vision is not that great anymore, and the lighting in my house is poor. I have already bought several types of those lights you hang around your neck, but they just aren't doing the trick. When I looked at the lights available at Amazon, I noticed negative ratings for just about all of them, and the one comment in particular that bothers me is that some say their Kindle screen or frame actually cracked when they attached a light to it. The cover I have is the cheapest Amazon offered, and it does the trick for me, so it does a fine job of protecting my Kindle. But I don't know what to do about a light.

*Would you all please be kind enough to give me your advice about the best light to buy for my Kindle Keyboard 3-G that WON'T CRACK MY DEVICE but will provide adequate lighting for me to be able to read? Thank you very much.*


----------



## CoffeeCat

For my K2, I bought a Mighty Bright. With my K3 I have the Amazon Lighted Leather Cover. I like that the light in the cover is so compact, but I like the Mighty Bright just as much for it's lighting abilities and that it's small enough to just throw in my purse should I need it.


----------



## k777

CoffeeCat said:


> For my K2, I bought a Mighty Bright. With my K3 I have the Amazon Lighted Leather Cover. I like that the light in the cover is so compact, but I like the Mighty Bright just as much for it's lighting abilities and that it's small enough to just throw in my purse should I need it.


*Thanks a lot, CoffeeCat.*


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I use a head lamp, it stays on my head and has yet to crack or break my forehead or my Kindle.


----------



## skyblue

I received the *Octovo Solis* Kindle light. I love the design. It is very sleek, and it does a good job illuminating the page. What I don't like, and am not sure I can tolerate, is the yellow light. The jury is still out. 

The accompanying black, woven leather Kindle case is very nice quality.


----------

